# London Symphonic Strings Vol.1 OUT NOW !!



## Aria Sounds (Mar 31, 2015)

We are extremely happy to announce that, with the Double Basses being released, the London Symphonic Strings Vol.1 are not fully complete and out!

Thanks to all for your continued support and kind messages coming in, and thank you for your patience in waiting an extra month for the remaining sections to come out. We spent all of that extra time making sure each section is as good and solid as it can be! 

Enjoy...

www.ariasounds.com


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 31, 2015)

When you say "soon", you really mean soon!


----------



## Ilovegot6789 (Mar 31, 2015)

These strings sound AMAZING :D


----------



## Aria Sounds (Apr 1, 2015)

wcreed51 @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> When you say "soon", you really mean soon!



Yep! And the first violins update will be soon too


----------



## GdT (Apr 1, 2015)

I see it says the Violins I are 4.8GB and the Violins II 11GB. I would have though maybe the Vilolins I would be more?
Also I see Harmonics for the Violins I. But are there are Harmonics for Violins II, Violas, Cellos and Basses?
The demos sound great. thanks.


----------



## Aria Sounds (Apr 1, 2015)

GdT @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> I see it says the Violins I are 4.8GB and the Violins II 11GB. I would have though maybe the Vilolins I would be more?
> Also I see Harmonics for the Violins I. But are there are Harmonics for Violins II, Violas, Cellos and Basses?
> The demos sound great. thanks.



Hey GdT, The Violin I's (updated) are now around 6/7GB. Some of the reasons the Violin II section are larger, include happening to have more session time to get more RRs and Dynamic layers in, longer tails on certain articulations, and the way the legato works. The Violin II has portamento transitions, so we revised the way this worked in order to cater for the fact that the transitions are heard for much longer here, which demanded more samples.

The Violin II pack also has an extra legato patch, and these are fairly large in size. (sul tasto legato)

All in all, both are absolutely content rich, so don't let the fact that one is considerably larger than the other worry you in that sense.


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 3, 2015)

When will you be releasing documentation for the string section?


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 3, 2015)

Any hope of adding keyswitching instead of only one articulation per patch? And not that these aren't already inexpensive but now that the section is complete are you planning to offer a full strings package bundle price?


----------



## stixman (Apr 3, 2015)

^ +1


----------



## Aria Sounds (Apr 3, 2015)

Maestro77 @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Any hope of adding keyswitching instead of only one articulation per patch? And not that these aren't already inexpensive but now that the section is complete are you planning to offer a full strings package bundle price?



We hope to release a multi patch to load articulations from very soon as part of a free update. Documentation will be up very soon, and will be continually updated of course!

GUI screenshots are now up on respective string pages.

As to the string bundle price, yes we will soon have the LSS as a single product (you can still buy individual sections if you wish absolutely!). There is no reason, however, to wait for the bundle, as the LSS vol.1 is currently all on 40% off the already great price, so it would be a good idea to grab it now.

Nevertheless, of course we will compile it into a bundle, and keep updating an LSS page with more full demos, walkthroughs etc. Loads more in the pipeline to come!

Thanks everyone


----------



## bcarwell (Apr 8, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to order any of the Strings ?

I navigate to the page that describes all the sections, click on a section, and it goes to the page describing the section, with demos, articulation list, etc. But for the life of me I cannot seem to find any hotlink whatsoever on the page for actually placing an order ?

And if I go to the Instruments>Strings page of the website it does not show all the sections.

What on earth am I doing wrong ????

Bob


----------



## playz123 (Apr 8, 2015)

bcarwell @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> Can someone tell me how to order any of the Strings ?
> 
> I navigate to the page that describes all the sections, click on a section, and it goes to the page describing the section, with demos, articulation list, etc. But for the life of me I cannot seem to find any hotlink whatsoever on the page for actually placing an order ?
> 
> ...


Possibly a browser problem?? Add to Cart is very clear on the pages I accessed.


----------



## bcarwell (Apr 8, 2015)

Hmm I thought of that- I'm running Firefox- but didn't have IE on this machine. I'll bet that's what it is though and will try IE.

Thanks Frank for making me now really suspect that's it !

Bob


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 8, 2015)

It worked on Firefox here. I had troubles finding the 'Add to Cart' knob too though, it is at a somehow unusual place (a web designer could tell more).


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 8, 2015)

I had this too!
The sie widens to your screen (I think).
But the buttons are placed on the right of the site so they get pushed out of the screen.
Try the scrollbar at the bottom of your browser


----------



## jcs88 (Apr 9, 2015)

Certainly look interesting (though not a fan of the background image in the GUI against the black text). £150 for a string sections seems great and a few articulations there I don't have. 
Anyone have these yet and can comment?
How long will the sale last?


----------



## Rob (Apr 9, 2015)

jcs88 @ 9th April 2015 said:


> Certainly look interesting (though not a fan of the background image in the GUI against the black text). £150 for a string sections seems great and a few articulations there I don't have.
> Anyone have these yet and can comment?
> How long will the sale last?



the samples are very good imo, the programming could use some retouching... as an example, the balance between the legato portion of the samples and the sustains is a bit off here and there, and the attacks are sometimes cut, luckily they've kept all the attack transients, so if you need you can shift the sample start. I didn't have "sul tasto" strings, and sordinos are always welcome, so it was an easy decision for me, but I think you get the best out of this library if you fine tune the patches yourself. Hope it helps...


----------



## Aria Sounds (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is a new demo vid you can all check out for the LSS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuJKNJ-WzMA&feature=youtu.be (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuJKNJ- ... e=youtu.be)

We'll fix the site button issue asap!


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 10, 2015)

Funnily enough I think the library itself sounds better than all the official demos.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 10, 2015)

I bought the 1st Violins immediately when they came out. I think I read somewhere in this place that there has been an update of the programming? How do I get this please since I didn´t get an email about it?


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 11, 2015)

Sid Francis @ Sat Apr 11 said:


> I bought the 1st Violins immediately when they came out. I think I read somewhere in this place that there has been an update of the programming? How do I get this please since I didn´t get an email about it?



Yes, there was talk about an update and added content, but I did not get an email either. Maybe it is still in the making.


----------



## Aria Sounds (Apr 11, 2015)

Sid Francis @ Sat Apr 11 said:


> I bought the 1st Violins immediately when they came out. I think I read somewhere in this place that there has been an update of the programming? How do I get this please since I didn´t get an email about it?



Hi, yes an update will be released for all those who purchased the violin I (free of course), and on top of the improved programming, there will be additional content.


----------



## kwandjeen (Apr 11, 2015)

The script of first violins is horrible. I hope there will be an update soon.
At the moment I am rather disappointed.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 11, 2015)

kwandjeen @ Sat Apr 11 said:


> The script of first violins is horrible. I hope there will be an update soon.
> At the moment I am rather disappointed.



Huh..., a cool first post.


----------



## kwandjeen (Apr 12, 2015)

germancomponist @ Sat Apr 11 said:


> kwandjeen @ Sat Apr 11 said:
> 
> 
> > The script of first violins is horrible. I hope there will be an update soon.
> ...



it is impossible to play live. 
If it is to spend time now program my old bank symphonic orchestra fate cleaner it said.


----------



## Aria Sounds (Apr 12, 2015)

The update for the first violins will be released to all previous customers very soon, the legato system is very good, check out the new demos, every section now has the new legato implemented!


----------



## Raindog (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes but unfortunately he is not completely wrong. Horrible is a strong word I would rather say: There is a lot of room for improvement with the programming......The basic sound is pretty good, but the programming is not very sophisticated, the way the legato is handled (2 different types of legato, switched by velocity), no keyswitches, no control over vibrato. 
I bought the second violins to have an impression, but currently I would be hesitant to buy the full string library.
The good news: The sound is right, the programming can be improved. So there is hope
Raindog


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 12, 2015)

I can get along by reducing all the legato patches by 3 dB as a first fix (speaking for celli and violas). The 1st violins are not very usable right now at all.

Ariasounds, I know we are a tough crowd  but the potential of the samples themselves is there and the library would gain a lot with better programming. With that I do not necessarily mean more features like keyswitches (that would be an extra), already the basics could be revisited and it would be worth it imo.

I am speaking as a client here, not as a moderator.


----------



## kwandjeen (Apr 14, 2015)

The samples are good and there is enough to make a good library.

If scripting issues are resolved I will be the complete chain to complement my other libraries.


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 14, 2015)

If this is volume 1, I'm wondering what will be in volume 2? More articulations (trills, etc.)?


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 14, 2015)

> If this is volume 1, I'm wondering what will be in volume 2? More articulations (trills, etc.)?


Hopefully small sections like: 3-4 players, PLEASE!
And a more close mic perspective would be very welcome.
To me the current close micing is to far away. (Violins I)


----------



## Aria Sounds (Apr 17, 2015)

wcreed51 @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> If this is volume 1, I'm wondering what will be in volume 2? More articulations (trills, etc.)?



Yep all those ideas are being chucked around, as well as couplets, different expressions on single notes, divisi, trills as you said, etc...

New walkthrough by Soundsandgear available:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpfFWv3GHEE


----------



## lowdown (Apr 20, 2015)

Has the update for Violins 1 been released yet?
Just curious.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 20, 2015)

I had an email about it this morning, so it is happening.

Maybe they are staggering them.


----------



## lowdown (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok, I have now had the Email.
Downloading at the moment.


----------



## Raindog (Apr 23, 2015)

Aria Sounds @ 12th April 2015 said:


> The update for the first violins will be released to all previous customers very soon, the legato system is very good, check out the new demos, every section now has the new legato implemented!



Is there an update for the second violins as well? I have started with buying the second violins rather that the first violins to test the library

Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 24, 2015)

In the case somebody needs to look up the order receipt in the mail inbox (like me), it came from Digital Goods Store (digitalgoodsstore.com).


----------



## SirKen (Oct 22, 2015)

Have the issues mentioned in this thread been addressed in an update? Were there any updates for the London Symphonic Strings?


----------



## atw (Oct 23, 2015)

Do you have plans to develop this LSS-library further?

Jan/2015 London Symphonic Strings
May/2015 another instrument
Jun/2015 another instrument
Sep/2015 another instrument
Oct/2015 another instruments


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 23, 2015)

I deleted the mail with the update at some point because I could not find the receipt of the original purchase And I never used the original ones...


----------



## Aria Sounds (Oct 24, 2015)

We do have plans to develop the library further, including updates to the existing instruments (free of course), with even more sample content, and further articulations and section.

As for the script, the violin I was updated with a smoother legato than upon release, see our demos to hear for yourself, or some intricate mockups by our users:


----------

